# 2nd cycle help please



## Kyo (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay. I am currently using sustanon 250 and I pin every wednesday and saturday. I also take stanozolol three 10mg every day. My 4 week cycle(I was going to do a 8 week cycle, but I heard from various bodybuildersthatI should add two more tabs to my daily cycle) will beoverin little over two weeks. I am going to buy dianabol 50mg 60 tabs. I heard if I buy it, I should do three tabs, but spread it out the day because it only has 3.5-4.5 hour lifespan. I also heard dianabol isvery anabolicsopost therapy cycle is recommend likeproviron or nolvadex..

My questions are: Am I doing this cycle/cycles correctly?

Should I continue doing stanozolol(winny) at the amount I am doing it at and then do dianabol or lessen my winny intake then do dianabol?

Do I lessen my intake of sustanonright beforeI start my dianabol cycle or continue doing sustanon at 1ml every wednesday and saturday?

When I start dianabol, how should I lessen my intake so I can start taking a anti-estrogen? (I heard cold turkey is nooo fun). Since this is my first cycle, any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cube789 (Nov 27, 2012)

hang your head in shame op


----------



## ls1x (Nov 27, 2012)

I run 14week cycle. Like this.
Week 1-4 50mg dbol 1hour before training. Or split 50mg up to take throughout the day. Dbol jump starts the cycle.

Week 1-14 500mg sust split into two days. Usually Mon and thursday.

Then nolva and clomid for pct. Starting on week 12. Also good to use hcg also to jump start your boys. Now this is a basic description so Im sure the vets will chime in and give more indepth advise. Hope this helps.


----------



## swollen (Nov 27, 2012)

Why take winny when bulk'n? Stop that. Sust should be run eod cuz of the prop, but it bein ur first cycle, u'll be fine 2 days a week- that was my first cycle accually, & I ran it tues. & fri. with good results. And 150mg dbol is WAY to much, even if this was ur 20th cycle! I'd do 30mg a day, that's more than enough for you


----------



## Kyo (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone for replying. I'll make sure to get some pct.

 Swollen: I was trying to get ripped while bulking. So, your saying I should stop taking winny?
30mg a day of d-bol. To achieve the best results, what's the best way to use d-bol?
What pre-cautions should I take when I start d-bol?

I'm thinking of adding d-bol after i'm done with the gear without a break then have a break after d-bol which will be pct time. I've heard mixed things of what to do. Some people say go for it and some say i'm going to mess my body up. Any advice on that?


In regards to my first cycle(which will be ending in 2 weeks) and the d-bol i'm going to start using after i'm done using my gear, any intel you can give me would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Kyo (Nov 27, 2012)

Is1x: When should I get hcg?


----------



## ls1x (Nov 27, 2012)

You can run hcg w Ur cycle...or use it w your pct. Don't run Dbol after...I use it up front in weeks 1-4. But no more than 5weeks max...its hard on liver. I don't see point in using by itself. Test is ALWAYS your base...sounds like you need to do A LOT more research before you start pinning. Not bein a dick just helping.


----------



## swollen (Nov 27, 2012)

To go along with what Is1x said, it wouldn't be a good idea to take dbol after, but u can extend ur cycle for 2 more weeks & take the dbol now, at the end of ur cycle, which a lot do n works great. About the dose, 30mg is good for beginners, but if u have 50mg tabs, that will be fine, but just take one a day, not 3, lol! And it's not good to mix tabs, some do it, but IMO, it's not good on liver & u won't know exactly where ur sides come from if u get any, not to mention 'it is ur first cycle'. There's really no precautions when takin dbol, it's more or less called a safe steroid-beginnier steroid, just drink a lot of water & eat like a pig & u'll be happy with the results


----------



## Kyo (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot swollen! Lol! I should receive the d-bol in two weeks which is perfect timing. 
What injectable should I stack with the d-bol so I receive a lot of mass, testosterone, and energy?


----------



## Kyo (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh, when I start hcg, how long do I do it for?
When I start anti-estrogen, do I do hcg and anti-estrogen at the same time or seprately?


When I start anti-estrogen, how long do I do it for?
I heard people mentioning post cycle and cruise cycle..what is a cruise cycle and do I need to do it?

I'm such a noob.


----------



## ls1x (Nov 27, 2012)

Google was my friend...


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 27, 2012)

Don't take 150mg dbol/ed.
50 mg is all you need.
It sounds like you need to do a lot more research.
I think the current "cycle" you're running is a complete waste of gear.
You should always have the entire cycle planned out and have ALL your gear in hand including proper pct before starting.
PCT is part of your cycle.

Asking questions is fine but do your own research.
Plan your cycle and post it asking for a critique and tweaking.
Don't just ask someone to design it for you.

Good luck.

Just my opinion.


----------

